# probleme d'indentation lors du passage de kate a smultron



## Etoile d'araignee (17 Juin 2009)

bonsoir...
J'ai cherché mais pas trouvé... mes excuses si le sujet a déjà été traité...
Voila mon souci : je travaille sous linux, avec l'éditeur kate. Pour bosser chez moi, je transfère mes scripts sur mon mac, et je les édite avec smultron. Lorsque je les ouvre, toute l'indentation est changée...ça reste ordonné. je pense que ça viens d'un truc genre espace/tabulation mais je vois pas vraiment comment arranger tout ça.
Est-ce que cela viens d'un trucs que je pourrai régler dans les préférences de smultron? (j'ai pas trouvé). Ou alors ça viens du passage de linux a os x (je pensais que ça marchais pareil... mais je suis novice sur les questions d'os...) ?? ou carrément autre chose...si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider a comprendre ce qui se passe..:rose:
merci a vous...

config : os x 10.5.6, smultron 3.5


----------



## Ironfalcon (17 Juin 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> bonsoir...
> J'ai cherché mais pas trouvé... mes excuses si le sujet a déjà été traité...
> Voila mon souci : je travaille sous linux, avec l'éditeur kate. Pour bosser chez moi, je transfère mes scripts sur mon mac, et je les édite avec smultron. Lorsque je les ouvre, toute l'indentation est changée...ça reste ordonné. je pense que ça viens d'un truc genre espace/tabulation mais je vois pas vraiment comment arranger tout ça.
> Est-ce que cela viens d'un trucs que je pourrai régler dans les préférences de smultron? (j'ai pas trouvé). Ou alors ça viens du passage de linux a os x (je pensais que ça marchais pareil... mais je suis novice sur les questions d'os...) ?? ou carrément autre chose...si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider a comprendre ce qui se passe..:rose:
> ...



ton code c'est du python ?


----------



## Céroce (17 Juin 2009)

Si l'indentation est faite avec des tabulations, essaie de jouer sur Largeur tabulations dans Préférences > Apparence.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (17 Juin 2009)

merci a vous...mais

Ironfalcon : mon code est en Fortran 90 avec librairies (je crois que c'est le nom, excuses si je confusionne tout ça...) MPI (calcul parallèle).

Céroce : J'ai essayé de modifier la largeur des tabulations mais ça ne change rien... J'ai même essayé de fermer puis rouvrir le fichier, au cas où ça ne soit pris en compte qu'a l'ouverture d'un scripts, mais pas de résultat...

Si quelqu'un a une autre idée??


----------



## Ironfalcon (17 Juin 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> merci a vous...mais
> 
> Ironfalcon : mon code est en Fortran 90 avec librairies (je crois que c'est le nom, excuses si je confusionne tout ça...) MPI (calcul parallèle).
> 
> ...



essaye d'aller dans préférences-> avancé et cocher l'option "espace mais pas les tabulations" (je l'ai pas sous les yeux mais l'option doit avoir un nom comme ca ^^


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (17 Juin 2009)

Préférences -> avancé -> très avancé : indenter avec des espaces et non des tabulations
décoché : pas de résultat non plus...
peut-être qu'il faut que j'utilise un autre éditeur? (des suggestions? sinon je chercherai, mais là je bosse, du coup, pas trop le temps de m'égarer...:rose
ou alors c'est carrément un problème d'encodage.. ça se pourrai?


----------



## tatouille (17 Juin 2009)

peux tu dire combien d'espace tu as par tab dans ton fichier d'origine?, quand tu le jettes ds une fenetre firefox comment ca reagit? esce 8 espaces par tab 4 ou 2 ?


----------



## Céroce (18 Juin 2009)

Peux-tu surtout nous envoyer un fichier en exemple, parce que là, nous jouons aux devinettes.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (18 Juin 2009)

alors, j'ai 8 espaces par tab dans le fichier d'origine...du coup j'ai remis ce réglage dans smultron mais ça fait rien.
quand je le met dans Firefox il est nickel !!:mouais:

voila un aperçu : en haut, dans Firefox, en bas dans smultron


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (18 Juin 2009)

Bon, ben je pense que c'est l'occaz de passer a emacs (aquamacs emacs). J'ai toujours eu un peu peur de me lancer, mais comme ça a l'air de mieux marcher avec, je vais faire l'effort de me familiariser avec les multiples raccourcis, qui doivent être bien pratique une fois appris...
Mais si quelqu'un est capable de m'expliquer ce qui se passe avec smultron, je suis toujours en quête d'informations...j'aime pas bien pas comprendre ce qui se passe..
en vous remerciant


----------



## tatouille (18 Juin 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> alors, j'ai 8 espaces par tab dans le fichier d'origine...du coup j'ai remis ce réglage dans smultron mais ça fait rien.
> quand je le met dans Firefox il est nickel !!:mouais:
> 
> voila un aperçu : en haut, dans Firefox, en bas dans smultron



change la font -> monospace :rateau:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (18 Juin 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> change la font -> monospace :rateau:


moi y en a pas comprendre...:rose: 
monospace, c'est le nom d'une police?? parceque je la vois pas dans les choix possible. J'ai essayé de mettre la même que dans firefox (times), et ça fait rien...
edit : désolé, j'aurai pu me renseigner un peu avant de demander :rose:    ...gogol ça marche bien...

ayéééé, ça maaarche  j'ai choisit 'fixed width' dans les choix de police et magie, tout est rentré dans l'ordre...
merci tatouille


----------



## tatouille (19 Juin 2009)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> moi y en a pas comprendre...:rose:
> monospace, c'est le nom d'une police?? parceque je la vois pas dans les choix possible. J'ai essayé de mettre la même que dans firefox (times), et ça fait rien...
> edit : désolé, j'aurai pu me renseigner un peu avant de demander :rose:    ...gogol ça marche bien...
> 
> ...



 soit pas cassecouille


----------

